# GPS-Chartplotter?



## jrsfish (May 21, 2004)

Whats the difference between a standard gps and gps chartplotter,Im replacing my old loran and Im getting confused.The cheaper garmin gps 152 is not a chart plotter,its only $300. Im basically on lake erie,I mostly troll.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

according to garmin's website, the 152 IS a chartplotter, although its black and white.

https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?pID=156&ra=true

A GPS does not have a map and a chart plotter does. That is the distinction. That being said, I have not seen a "standard gps" (i.e. without a map included) in at least 7 years.


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

a standard gps only gives you your longitude and latitude numbers only. a chartplotter adds land contours, bottom contours and tracking abillities. you should have no problem finding a good chartplotter/fishfinder for $300


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Chart plotter is going to have a Map or Screen that allows you to do just what it says TRACK YOUR PROGRESS.

Friend of mine just upgraded his old Loran to a SiTex Colormax 5 which accepts C-Map chips. $329 on eBay...It was a good buy.

Im kind of partial to Garmin GPS units myself. However many are awesome in this day and age. The new units are just awesome. I hope to be able to upgrade my 182 next season to a nice big 10" color display...

I remember when I was working as an electronics consultant for West Marine and the Garmin guy came in and threw up the original Blue Chart program up on his 12" notebook computer I was just shocked....Since that day the mapping software just keeps progressing and the detail is just impressive.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey you mention West marine.was that the one in boardmen on 224 going west as I use go there a lot.last time I went there it must moved or gone out business.as there was no marine where I use see it.it had a pond out side to test boats or display them.never was sure it was local owned or franchised.and there be more stores as that else where.let me know on this.Thanks


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

I worked a regional area for the upper great lakes. That HQ was out of Buffalo at one point...That was probaly 8 years ago...


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

I believe West Marine has closed up shop in Ohio. Mentor, and the mini West Marine in Bula have closed too. They are still in business in other places though. Whenever I'm in Hampton VA I stock up on stainless steel (screws & fasteners).


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

last week i called west marine for directions. there must be one at 1577 saint clair ave NE C TOWN. 216-781-6110. rockytop (BOB) workdog thanks for the info on the rodholders.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

west marine is open at bassetts plaza rt53&163 Catawba Is Ohio


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Workdog said:


> I believe West Marine has closed up shop in Ohio. Mentor, and the mini West Marine in Bula have closed too. They are still in business in other places though. Whenever I'm in Hampton VA I stock up on stainless steel (screws & fasteners).


i think there is one still in vermillion??


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

wave warrior said:


> i think there is one still in vermillion??


I guess I don't get out much... 

Bob, glad to help with the holder info!


----------

